# removing gas pipe



## Penny1015 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a gas pipe in my fireplace which is under the grate. It is to be used to start the wood fire. I don't use the gas and would like to
remove the gas pipe. The gas supply is shut off. Would I remove the pipe and cap it? Thanks Penny


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, using the utmost caution. Don't do this without knowing what you are doing and have the proper tools nearby. No open fires should be burning and no smoking. 

Beside turning off at the fireplace valve, turn it off at the tank or at the meter too. With the valve closed, remove the pipe from the fireplace back to the basement or to the valve if it is outside of the fireplace. It will need a black iron pipe cap or plug with proper thread seal at that point. Tighten this with pipe wrench, then test by opening the valves and spraying or dripping soapy water on the threads. There should be no bubbling at all and no gas smell. If there is, there's a small leak that needs to be fixed. If all is ok, close off the FP valve again.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 12, 2011)

As BG says but I will add use Pipe wrenchessss... as in plural. Always use two. Use the second one always as a back-up, EVEN when removing pipe. This ensures you not to disturb any joints upstream that are not required to be removed. I would prefer to use a nipple and cap over using a plug.


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 12, 2011)

sounds like it is a log lighter. make sure to remove and cap/plug it back to a point before the fireplace...like be green says (in the basement). if you were to just remove the pipe in the fireplace, you could be loosening a fitting that is unseen or inaccessible...such as in the wall of the fireplace. then the problems begin. if you were to remove it back to a point in the basement, you would already have an existing gas source for future developments...gas fireplace or whatever. be sure to turn the gas off!


----------



## dave11 (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with all that's been said, but if you are really a novice working with gas line, maybe you should post a pic or two, in case you are not telling us something of importance. 

I'm still a little foggy on what you're planning. Do you have vertical pipe coming up through the brick? And where were you planning to put the cap?

And you'll need pipe dope suitable for natural gas.


----------

